# Motorhome/Caravan shops in Slovenia or Croatia



## JoA (Feb 20, 2012)

I left lockable water filler cap in Bled, Slovenia and need to replace it. Anyone know of any motorhome or caravan shops in Ljubljana region or in Croatia? Internet very poor is finding any but they must be there!
Thanks
Jo


----------

